# Der kleine Hobbit - Kurzkritik (keine inhaltlichen Spoiler)



## Storyteller (14. Dezember 2012)

War gestern Abend im Kino und mir hat der Film sehr gut gefallen. Natürlich "flasht" er nicht mehr so wie der erste Der Herr der Ringe, da man Optik und Atmosphäre inzwischen kennt. Hobbingen sieht halt aus wie Hobbingen, die Orks wie Orks. Trotzdem finde ich die Umsetzung sehr gelungen, vor allem weil ich mich gefragt hatte, wie man ein derart kleines Buch auf drei Filme "aufblasen" kann. Aber die Verquickungen mit dem Silmarillion passen prima. Dazu kann ich die Vorab-Kritik mancher Medien bezüglich angeblicher Längen nicht nachvollziehen. Zu einer Tolkien-Verfilmung gehören eben längere Dialoge und ausladene Landschaftsaufnahmen. Wer so etwas kritisiert, hat die Bücher nicht gelesen, die gehen hier nämlich noch viel, viel weiter. Nähme man also dem Film diese Aspekte, nähme man ihm auch Tolkiens Seele. Zurück bliebe ein "Michael Bay goes Middle Earth", in dem man von Action-Szene zu Action-Szene springt.

Just my two cents.
Storyteller


----------



## Silarwen (14. Dezember 2012)

Kann mich da eigentlich nur anschließen. Die ersten 45 Minuten kamen mir trotzdem etwas zu lang vor. Schade, dass wir wieder ein Jahr auf den nächsten Teil warten müssen.

Grüße


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Dezember 2012)

Mir blieb ehrlich gesagt die Spuke weg, als ich en Film wah, vor allem wegen diesem HFR. Das kannte ich so noch gar nicht. Die Herr der Ringe Filme habe ich noch nicht gesehen, weil ich erst noch die Bücher durchlesen will. Den Hobbit hatte ich aber schon durch und muss sagen, dass ich als "Vorkenner" keines Weges auch nur im Ansatz enttäuscht bin, so wie man es von anderen Buchverfilmungen kennt. 
Ich habe jede einzelne Szene genossen.


----------



## stefanru (14. Dezember 2012)

ich habe bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört...
ich glaub ich werde den film das wochenende mal
ansehen.


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. Dezember 2012)

diesen monat wirds leider nix mehr mit hobbit gucken, unser hund musste unters messer und da gingen mal eben 250 euronen drauf plus weihnachten usw - naja im januar wird der film auch net schlechter sein >8)
aber meine ganze familie ist "heiss" auf den film


----------



## Storyteller (14. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch mal eine ausführlicherere Fassung der Rezension, aber mit kleinen inhaltlichen Spoilern. Wer sich den Spaß zu keinem Promill verderben lassen will, der liest den Text bitte *NICHT*:
http://www.buffed.de/Der-Hobbit-Eine-unerwartete-Reise-Film-236082/Specials/Der-Hobbit-Filmkritik-1040290/

Grüße,
Olli aka Storyteller


----------



## Rifter (15. Dezember 2012)

Storyteller schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich die Umsetzung sehr gelungen, *vor allem weil ich mich gefragt hatte, wie man ein derart kleines Buch auf drei Filme "aufblasen" kann*.



Oh...   dachte bisher das es ein Film ist... wurde der auch wieder an einem stück produziert? Das müsste dann ja fast eine 1:1 Umsetzung sein?   

In den Film geh ich natürlich noch...


----------



## Ascalonier (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Film jetzt nicht gesehen(aber das Buch gelesen), aber mir ein paar gedanken gemacht was Mittelerde betrift und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen ,dass die Zwerge nichts zu lachen haben ,denn ihr ende ist nach moria so gut wie besiegelt. Während die Elben sich auf und davon machen sind die Menschen die,die noch übrig bleiben aber was ist aus den hobits geworden? ja fragen über fragen die, die Filme nicht beantworten können.


----------



## Knallfix (30. Dezember 2012)

Gestern auch endlich gesehen und naja ...
3.5/5 oder so.
Viele Actionsequenzen sind imo viel zu lang 
rennen 
kämpfen
weiter rennen
kämpfen
irgendwas stürzt ein
ganz tief fallen
rennen
kämpfen
irgendwas stürzt ein
noch tiefer fallen
Hurra, wir leben noch.
Nach dem 4. mal war es dann endgültig nur noch öde.

Letztendlich hätte man den Film auch Bad Boys in Mittelerde nennen können, (zu)viele blöde Sprüche und mit ein bisschen mehr Blut in den Kämpfen wäre auch die passsende FSK18 drin gewesen.

Moria, Erebor und in Teilen Bruchtal sind die größten Pluspunkte.

Eine positive Sache gibt es aber doch noch.
Es gibt kein 
"Sam!" 
"Herr Frodo!" 
"Sam!" 
"Herr Frodo!"


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2013)

fand ihn ganz ok. interessante erzählweise mit einigen spannenden themen.
schade finde ich allerdings den 3 teiler effekt. damit meine ich, dass nichts von den angefangenen themen abgeschlossen wurde, was widerum einem wiederholten ansehen im weg steht.

bin gespannt auf den 2 teil.


----------



## Keashaa (25. Januar 2013)

Ich empfand einige Dinge des Films als störend...

- der Film ist zu Action-lastig präsentiert
- zu viele Abweichungen vom Buch
- die 48 fps kamen leider nicht zu Geltung (gut, das liegt vermutlich daran, dass es bei uns im Kinokomplex nur ein Kino mit 48 fps Projektor gibt, und da wird nicht die OV-Vorstellung gezeigt  )
- zuviele Anspielungen auf HdR

Der Film ist schon gut, so ist es nicht. Aber es ist kein wirklicher Blockbuster geworden. Peter Jackson wollte zuviel und das merkt man.


----------



## Yaglan (23. April 2013)

Habe den Film jetzt auf Blueray gesehen und ich bin mehr als begeistert von den Film. Ich finde es sogar besser als Herr der Ringe.
Kein Gamli und Legolas. Die sind meiner meinung nach Jarjar Bings aus Starwars.

Mittelerde kommt einen sehr viel größer vor und Interessanter. 
Es ist auch mal toll Saroman nicht Korumpiert zu sehen.

Nur ich bin manchmal Pingllich auf deteils...... Den Ring hat Bilbo in Herr der ringe anders gefunden. Wieso wurde das nicht übernommen. Dann der fehler das Bilbo selber entwesder zu Alt oder zur Jung dargestellt wurden ist. Er soll ja schließlich nicht mehr gealtert sein. Aber wieso ist er in der Hobbit ein Junger Hüpfer? Es wurde in Herr der Ringe auch kein Jüngerer schauspieler genommen wo er den ring gefunden hat.


----------



## Keashaa (3. Mai 2013)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Habe den Film jetzt auf Blueray gesehen und ich bin mehr als begeistert von den Film. Ich finde es sogar besser als Herr der Ringe.
> Kein Gamli und Legolas. Die sind meiner meinung nach Jarjar Bings aus Starwars.



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst. Gimli und Legolas sind die Jarjar Bings von Herr der Ringe? Alleine für so einen Vergleich gehörst du nach Barad-dûr gesperrt 



Yaglan schrieb:


> Mittelerde kommt einen sehr viel größer vor und Interessanter.
> Es ist auch mal toll Saroman nicht Korumpiert zu sehen.



Ich finde nicht, dass Mittelerde durch diesen einen Film als größer dargestellt wird. Im Gegenteil, die Orte bei "Der Hobbit" sind deutlich nichtssagender. In den drei Herr der Ringe-Filme werden sehr viele wichtige Orte präsentiert.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Nur ich bin manchmal Pingllich auf deteils...... Den Ring hat Bilbo in Herr der ringe anders gefunden. Wieso wurde das nicht übernommen. Dann der fehler das Bilbo selber entwesder zu Alt oder zur Jung dargestellt wurden ist. Er soll ja schließlich nicht mehr gealtert sein. Aber wieso ist er in der Hobbit ein Junger Hüpfer? Es wurde in Herr der Ringe auch kein Jüngerer schauspieler genommen wo er den ring gefunden hat.



Der Ring läßt ihn nur langsamer altern, nicht ewig jung bleiben, da Bilbo nicht der wahre Träger des Rings ist. Ausserdem ist Bilbo beim Finden des Ringes deutlich jünger dargestellt (also in "Die Gefährten").
Zum Zeitpunkt der Herr der Ringe-Produktion hat wohl niemand damit gerechnet, dass der Hobbit je verfilmt wird. Solche Unstimmigkeiten passieren dann einfach.


----------



## Yaglan (8. Mai 2013)

Also bei Legolas und Gimli. Um so öfters ich Herr der Ringe gesehen habe um so nerviger fand ich die. mal ersthaft wirklich ernst nehmen kann ich die nicht....


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2013)

Mir persönlich hat "Der Hobbit" auch sehr gut gefallen. Das schlimmste am ganzen Film fand ich, jetzt bis Dezember auf den nächsten Teil warten zu müssen ...


----------



## Knallfix (13. Mai 2013)

Rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten ... kommt dann auch der extended Cut.
http://www.bluray-disc.de/blu-ray-news/filme/44132-extended-edition-von-der-hobbit-eine-unerwartete-reise-noch-vor-weihnachten-auf-blu-ray-disc


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten ... kommt dann auch der extended Cut.
> http://www.bluray-di...uf-blu-ray-disc



Das ist aber schon länger bekannt


----------



## Davatar (15. Mai 2013)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Den Ring hat Bilbo in Herr der ringe anders gefunden. Wieso wurde das nicht übernommen. Dann der fehler das Bilbo selber entwesder zu Alt oder zur Jung dargestellt wurden ist. Er soll ja schließlich nicht mehr gealtert sein. Aber wieso ist er in der Hobbit ein Junger Hüpfer? Es wurde in Herr der Ringe auch kein Jüngerer schauspieler genommen wo er den ring gefunden hat.


Was heisst eigentlich "Den Ring hat Bilbo in Herr der ringe anders gefunden."? Ich hab das ziemlich gleich in Erinnerung


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was heisst eigentlich "Den Ring hat Bilbo in Herr der ringe anders gefunden."? Ich hab das ziemlich gleich in Erinnerung



Dito - selbst die Floß-Szene war drin. Und was die Schauspielerwahl angeht, kann ich mir vor allem vorstellen, dass Ian Holm aufgrund des Alters nicht mehr der fitteste ist für physisch anspruchsvolle Szenen. *g*


----------

